# puppy eyebrows :)



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

Jasper is a lovely dog. I like the dark and white areas on his face and also on his body.

Yes, the blueing (graying) of the coat seems to start on the muzzle and around the eye brows. I have been watching Dakota's face gray up as well.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Beautiful guy you have there! I love the partis. The markings on the eyebrows is a trait also on the Phantom Poodles. One of the many reason why I love the Phantoms so much.  

Phantoms have markings on the eyebrows, muzzle, under the chin, on all 4 legs, and on the butt. Sometimes on the ears as well. I got my first Phantom in 1977. I didn't even know there was a name for my boy until sometime later.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh how cute he is! No doubt he can give you a really good 'stink eye!' LOL!


----------



## mullyman (Oct 15, 2015)

Beautiful set of babies you have there. I bet they keep you busy. I'm right there with you on the eyebrows thing. Opie's eyebrows were a huge point for us.


----------



## UKtwa (Jan 8, 2015)

so cute, love those eyebrows


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

So cute ! He's getting big, too !


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

To cute!! What a face!


----------



## Coldbrew (Jun 17, 2015)

Thanks everyone! He is excellent at giving the stink eye, and when he looks over at me and sighs, those eyebrows just made him look even sadder. It's adorable and sad all at the same time :biggrin:


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Gosh! He's pretty! He has the most interesting coloring. And that expression in his face is priceless. He really is a one-of-a-kind, isn't he. Just adorable!


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Yuki had some crazy brows as a pup too lol


----------

